# segfaults appearing recently, on several machines

## Kobboi

I have a couple of Gentoo boxes running, both at home and at work. Recently I have been seeing segfault messages in the dmesg section, although I'm not always aware of the application crashing. For example

```
typesconfig[18976]: segfault at 00000000 eip 08048bc0 esp bfcf55a0 error 4

typesconfig[18977]: segfault at 00000000 eip 08048b7b esp bfcf55a0 error 6

typesconfig[23922]: segfault at 00000000 eip 08048bc0 esp bffc1840 error 4

typesconfig[23923]: segfault at 00000000 eip 08048b7b esp bffc1840 error 6

```

or a similar one at work about gnome-screensaver. How can I find out what is going on?

----------

## albright

I get these too - did you ever figure out what was going on?

----------

## Kobboi

No and the segfaults are not limited to typesconfig either  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## krinn

bork toolchain will give you that.

build a clean toolchain & emerge -e

----------

## ali3nx

wild and nutty cflags or ldflags will also eventually cause segfaults. overclocking is another major contributor. linux systems are far more sensitive to overclocked hardware where reliability is a concern.

----------

## Kobboi

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

I think this isn't too exotic, or is it?

----------

## ali3nx

 *Kobboi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> ...

 

looks fine for a pentium4. any chance your power supply is givin it up?

----------

## Kobboi

Always a chance of course, but I have no other signs whatsoever of problems in that area.

----------

## jordanwb

It seems unlikely that the PSUs are failing in multiple computers.

----------

## Kobboi

I again have typesconfig related segfaults, this time on a newly installed amd64 system starting from 2008.0. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Some weird kernel option maybe?

----------

## DirtyHairy

Well, I've no idea which package typesconfig belongs to, but maybe some version of the program is buggy and segfaults sometimes. There are quite some programs that segfault every now and then, and since a segfault usually is triggered by array overflows, pointers pointing into nirvana etc., it can seem to appear quite randomly and pop up all of a sudden if a portion of the program is changed that doesn't have any appearant connection to the code that segfaults. For example, from my current dmesg:

```
operapluginwrap[28443]: segfault at 19 ip b76831d6 sp b58dfd70 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.1600.3[b7674000+39000]
```

which actually is a known problem of opera not playing along with flash overly well.

If you don't experience any other problems with your system, there's propably no need to get alarmed.

----------

